# Upgrade from 5d3 to 5d4 or something else?



## jonneymendoza (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi all. Right now here is the kit i have

*Sony system:*

A7r2

55mm f1.8 zeiss

25mm f2 Batis

85mm F1.8 Batis

14mm f2.8 manual Samyang

Metabones IV adapter EF to E mount

*Canon System*

5d3

16-35mm F2.8 L

24-70mm F2.8 mk2 L

70-200mm F2.8 mk2 L

35mm F1.4 Sigma Art

*What i shoot:*

Travel photography

Street

Portrait

Some sport

Some wildlife

Events

Studio

Weakness of existing lineup/gear:

Slow FPS for sport(6fps on canon and 5fps on sony)

Not state of the Art AF shown in 1dx/D5

Lacking tele lens larger then 200mm+ for sport/wildlife

A7r2 has poor buffer for studio/portrait and sport/wildlife but 5d3 addresses this but has inferior sensor IQ compared to the A7r2(lack of MP detail, DR)

Now gathering from all of the above. Does the 5d4 really address the weakness of my current lineup? Or will i be better off buying a 1dxmk2? Or last one, just stick with what i have body wise and get a 100-400mk2 tele Lens?

If you had 5k to play with what would it be?

The 1dxmk2 weight is concerning for me though.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 22, 2016)

> Does the 5d4 really address the weakness of my current lineup? Or will i be better off buying a 1dxmk2?



I'm not really sure what the problems you are trying to solve. In your 'shortfalls' you talk about the Canon falling down on DR sand the 7R2 falling down on buffer/frame rate/AF. TBH it reads a bit like you want to upgrade but don't really know why or where you want to go with it. 
Are you trying to have a one-camera-fits-all? If so I think the DR range of the 5D4 will still disappoint. If you plan to keep the A7R2 then you are really asking whether the 5D4 will be better than the 5D3. 


You shoot 'some sports' and 'some wildlife' so I think the issue is how much you are willing to spend to see a significant improvement. The 5D3 has a damned good AF system and if you find it severly lacking I would ask in what way because if you find it a real problem I think the issue is more you than the camera. But there is no way Canon will give a fully equipped 1Dx2 AF in the 5D4 so you have to decide your compromises. 

The 5D4 won't solve the problem of missing 200mm+ on the lens front and nor will the 1DX2 so for wildlife you definitely need a longer lens and the 100-400 MKII would be an excellent start. If you really are willing to go to 5k you could look at the 300f2.8 LIS or the 400mm f4 DOii but the 100-400 would me much more versatile for what looks like a more varied portfolio. The 100-400 would also leave enough money to buy the 5D4 if reviews prove favourable. 
Get the lens issue sorted then decide if you want the higher functionality of the camera.


----------



## pwp (Aug 22, 2016)

jonneymendoza said:


> The 1dxmk2 weight is concerning for me though.


A gripped 5DIII will be fractionally bigger than a 1DX II. If you're shooting sports & wildlife, I imagine your 5DIII is gripped. The weight difference is also so small as to be meaningless. If in fact the 1DX II does come in a few grams heavier than a gripped 5D III, you'll be more than compensated by unrivaled, superior ergonomics with the 1DX II, not to mention all it's other hugely obvious attributes. A 1DX II will be a perfect complement to your existing kit. Go for it. If in doubt, rent one for a week. Find a seller who has a rental facility. Most will deduct the rental cost if you go ahead and buy.

-pw


----------



## jonneymendoza (Aug 22, 2016)

My 5d3 is not gripped


----------



## j-nord (Aug 22, 2016)

5D4 is a bit better across the board over the 5D3. Is it worth the upgrade for you? I don't know because as others have said, its not clear what your priorities are. If you aren't sure you need the 1Dx2, then you probably don't.


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 22, 2016)

1. Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM (Image Stabilized) Zoom Lens $1,999.00
2. Canon EF 135mm f/2L USM..............................................................$1,024.98
3. Canon EOS 7D Mark II DSLR Camera Body..........................................$1,599.00
4. Canon Extender EF 1.4x III (Tele Extender)............................................$429.00
Total...............................................................................................$5,051.98

Your 5D mark III is an awesome camera already. Pull the SD card and the buffer gets real deep if you have a fast CF card.

#1, 3, 4 solves a lot of problems you talk about.

#2 gives you a great portrait / indoor sports lens.

I wouldn't jump on the 5D Mark IV for another year anyway, even if I did have the money. That goes for the 1DX Mark II also.

Or, just save for another year and get a Canon EF 600mm f/4L IS II USM. How cool would that be? 8)

Then again, you could just upgrade to the 5D Mark IV, which doesn't really solve your slow FPS problem. I would wait for whatever comes after that myself. 

You could drop the 135 f/2L and grab a flash or two also.

If I had $5K right now I'd save a little more and just get the 1DX Mark II for Christmas. All your lenses for the Sony fit the Canon? No? Oops.


----------



## jonneymendoza (Aug 23, 2016)

brilliant thanks.

gonna order the 100-400!!!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 23, 2016)

jonneymendoza said:


> brilliant thanks.
> 
> gonna order the 100-400!!!



Good move since clearly your biggest lack was on the long end. For me though 400 isn't enough to be doing serious birding, 560 barely.

Jack


----------



## 3kramd5 (Aug 24, 2016)

We have similar kits, but I don't have the sigma and have the 16-35 4 and 300 2.8 II for canon, and only have the three batis lenses for Sony.

If I was determined to spend 5k with your kit, is get something longer in EF.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 24, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> We have similar kits, but I don't have the sigma and have the 16-35 4 and 300 2.8 II for canon, and only have the three batis lenses for Sony.
> 
> If I was determined to spend 5k with your kit, is get something longer in EF.



There are several people I have read on different fora saying since the got their 100-400 MkII they use their 500mm much less which says a lot for its quality. I am not saying that the 500mm does not have an edge on performance but that gap seems to have narrowed significantly.
TBH, if you can afford the 500mm in the future then the loss on the 100-400 will not be significant on resale and you have tried out telephoto work without the massive outlay of the 500mm.


----------



## jonneymendoza (Aug 24, 2016)

lens coming tomorrow!


----------

